# Henry Sleeping



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Had to share


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

He is so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Splat!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

lately,n he has been exposing his belly for me to stroke, and if i don't he will walk away with anger. :mrgreen:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww, I love splatting hedgies!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

What a cute splat ^_^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the hedgie splat!! Tut is such a cutie! Sounds like quite a character too.


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

actually, my name is tut  he is Henry :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

tut said:


> actually, my name is tut  he is Henry :lol:


  :lol: Woops! Sorry about that! Tut stuck in my head. You're probably a cutie too! :lol:


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

PJM said:


> tut said:
> 
> 
> > actually, my name is tut  he is Henry :lol:
> ...


lol, thanks :lol:


----------



## KamoLover (Mar 17, 2011)

pfffffhahahaha. This entire thread makes me giggle. Henry is toooo stinkin cute!


----------

